# استفسار. .



## anis.7r (25 أغسطس 2012)

مرحبا إخوتي 
لم أدخل للمنتدى منذ فترة طويلة و اليوم دخلت أتصفح المواضيع و الأقسام 
و لفت انتباهي أنني لم أجد قسم منتدى الحوار الإسلامي على ما أظن هكذا 
كان إسمه فهل تم حذفه أم أنني لم أعرف الطريقة للوصول إليه؟ لأنه كانت تثار 
فيه مواضيع هامة جدا و شكرا لكم. .


----------



## oesi no (25 أغسطس 2012)

القسم مغلق لاجراء بعض التعديلات 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## anis.7r (25 أغسطس 2012)

أشكركم إخوتي على التوضيح. .


----------

